# Looking for love. Valentines bailey



## mandy (Dec 6, 2009)

Valentine boy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww he certanly is a poser


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Nice picture. I love when they stand up straight like that.


----------

